# Up date on Tinker Bell and King



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

They still have not perched on my hand yet, how ever they are too funny they finally they got a bigger cage since last month and they are starting to talk more almost say good nite..I love the so much!! They fight over there vegetables and fruit Tinkerbell takes over.. She is always messing with King and when go over there messing with her too she is screaming..and I say Tinkerbell you need to stop...why you always messing with King and won't let him eat...They both have two seed bowls and veggie and fruit bowl...Tinkerbell is cumin else..I love her personality...








this is this morning, I clean they cage every night sorry this just me...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice cage setup, I couldn't find the birdies at first back there in their food cup.


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

Cody said:


> Nice cage setup, I couldn't find the birdies at first back there in their food cup.


Oh that’s there veggie and fruit cup holder…🥴😂 Thank you I want my babies comfortable I say there pinthouse…🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looking good!* 💜💜


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Looking good!* 💜💜


Thank you 😊…So much!! Now they sleep 💤

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414345418264174593


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

My husband say why they make that noise when they sleep…I say so there prey think there woke!!!😂🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great setup! They sound adorable


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Great setup! They sound adorable


Thank you they are my babies…One day I hope they will come to me it’s been only a month tho, but they know me and they know there names..That Tinkerbell is sumin else wow…she is really smart I know King is to, but she is extra 😊😍


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

A month is not long at all and they already seem comfortable with their living space! Keep treating them with as much trust, love, and patience as you are now and surely in another month they would have come even further 💙💙

Can't wait to stay updated on them!


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> A month is not long at all and they already seem comfortable with their living space! Keep treating them with as much trust, love, and patience as you are now and surely in another month they would have come even further 💙💙
> 
> Can't wait to stay updated on them!


I will…It’s really fun watching them…Tinkerbell don’t like to share she is the Queen hunni…and they each have all the bowls to eat from…And she gets in the bowl and when King so happen to go over there she like makes this noise like be back…I laugh I say King there is your bowl..lol idk, but I will keep you posted! I do have a question I seen King pull out one of her feathers and she was trying to pull his? Is that ok rite..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are they actually pulling feathers or are they simply preening one another. There is a big difference.*


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Are they actually pulling feathers or are they simply preening one another. There is a big difference.*


I think they are playing like today for example Tinkbell was in the seed bowl why I don't know...like I have said before they have each of there own bowls well King going and grab her tail and pulls it so I'm always watching them play around...and things like that I say King no no no in a small voice he looks up at me and you talk in there voice and jump on a perch so I say you can't do that to Tinkerbell be nice...Then last night I put them up at 9pm every night I come in there room and I see all there little feathers everywhere I'm like ok....The do preen each other I was just a little concern that's all my husband say King tired of Tinkerbell bulling him...lol  

@FaeryBee I did notice her as well like messing with her tail her self...I don't know I just like watching them..lol and talking to them🥰

I'll post a video on twitter later today and copy it here...🥴🤦‍♀️ @FaeryBee


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unless they are getting aggressive with one another it sounds as though things are fine! 💜 *


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Unless they are getting aggressive with one another it sounds as though things are fine! 💜 *


ok thank you...


----------

